# 2016 Ram EcoDiesel Update



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

A couple of months ago, I had a post on 2Cool regarding my new Ram Eco Diesel, and several folks asked me to let them know about he fuel mileage, etc. 

Well, I have had the Ram about 4 months now, and I have a bit over 11,000 miles on it. My best MPG to date has been 29.32 MPG, and the overall MPG is right at 23-25 MPG. Last week, I towed a 20' trailer (about 3100 lbs empty) loaded with approximately 400-500 pounds of furniture to my Grandson who is stationed in New Mexico with the USAF. Towing the trailer there and back, I averaged 17.67 MPG. The worst tank was 15.45, the best was 19.04. This was with an average speed of about 70 MPH. 

I never once felt under-powered, and the Ram was responsive every single time I accelerated to pass other vehicles. The V6 diesel is rated at 240 HP, but I have my suspicions that there is more than that there. However, it might be the torque, as I am not really used to diesels and maybe that has me confused........

All in all, I am VERY satisfied with the Ram EcoDiesel, and I have no regrets whatsoever about having purchased it. In fact, I am happier with it with every passing day.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Good to hear you are pleased with your purchase. Have you figured how long it will take to recover in economy the premium for the engine? Feel free to post from time to time if you can. 

.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Thank you!! Just the info I was looking for.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

acoastalbender said:


> Good to hear you are pleased with your purchase. Have you figured how long it will take to recover in economy the premium for the engine? Feel free to post from time to time if you can.
> 
> .


No, I have not done the math on it. I was driving a 2003 Suburban Z71 4WD, and I was getting about 13.9-14.6 MPG, sometimes a bit less, once in a great while a little bit more. I think the diesel option was about $3000, so it wasn't that big a deal to me. But at about 10 or so more MPG, it probably won't take too awful long. Of course, you have to consider the DEF and the more expensive oil changes as well. Like I said, though, I really wanted a diesel truck, just because I like them and the Ram does offer considerably better MPG than what I was driving; but I didn't really need or want a 3/4 ton truck. And I will be towing a trailer once in a while, so it will come in handy then. I shudder to think what gas mileage I would have got if I had taken the Suburban on that trip to New Mexico with the trailer.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Are your mpg numbers hand calculated or based on the truck computer?


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Are your mpg numbers hand calculated or based on the truck computer?


No sir......those numbers are the actual figures I calculated. The on-board computer showed higher MPG. The truck computer shows about 1.5-3.5 higher than the actual fuel mileage I calculated.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

dmwz71 said:


> No sir......those numbers are the actual figures I calculated. The on-board computer showed higher MPG. The truck computer shows about 1.5-3.5 higher than the actual fuel mileage I calculated.


Cool. Was just curious. Thanks.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a close friend that bought one as well. His mileage is in the high 20's. He says it's the best truck he has ever owned.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats and that is great to hear!!!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

acoastalbender said:


> Good to hear you are pleased with your purchase. Have you figured how long it will take to recover in economy the premium for the engine? Feel free to post from time to time if you can.
> 
> .


You also have to consider the higher resale/trade in value


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Its the torque. I love it how i can barely touch the accelerator and the truck just goes. No high rev scream, whining or straining.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Everyone I know running those trucks really like them. That mileage is really impressive.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

dmwz71 said:


> No sir......those numbers are the actual figures I calculated. The on-board computer showed higher MPG. The truck computer shows about 1.5-3.5 higher than the actual fuel mileage I calculated.


That's kinda crazy for the computer to be that far off, my last couple of trucks have been dead on to a tenth on figuring fuel mileage.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

SSST said:


> That's kinda crazy for the computer to be that far off, my last couple of trucks have been dead on to a tenth on figuring fuel mileage.[/QUOTE
> 
> Since 2005 we've had a Jeep Liberty, RAM 1500 hemi, Jeep Wrangler, and Jeep Cherokee. On every one, the factory computer has read 1-2 MPG better than what is hand calculated. They were all however easily capable of beating their EPA ratings if driven with restraint.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

So what does it cost to do a complete service on the engine fluid and all filters?


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

FLAT FISHY said:


> So what does it cost to do a complete service on the engine fluid and all filters?


I have only had one oil change (at 8000 miles) so far; I now have about 12,200 miles on it. I have filled the DEF once. The oil change was $150.00 (the cheapest I found, others quoted 175.00 and 210.00) and the DEF was $25.00 or so. I bought that at Wally World, that came to $35.91, which is $4.79/gallon. So...........so far I have spent about $186.00 on fluids and such.

I understand that the DEF can be bought a bit cheaper at the pumps of truck stops, so I might try that. WalMart is more convenient for me at home, though. On the road, it might be a good option to get the DEF at a truck stop.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

If you are paying $150 for an oil change, you are getting ripped off. I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 2500 with the 6.7L engine. I get the oil changed at WalMart for approximately $60 an oil change. That is with Rotella oil.

I don't have the DEF issue as the truck used to have the DPF which was deleted.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Galveston Yankee said:


> If you are paying $150 for an oil change, you are getting ripped off. I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 2500 with the 6.7L engine. I get the oil changed at WalMart for approximately $60 an oil change. That is with Rotella oil.
> 
> I don't have the DEF issue as the truck used to have the DPF which was deleted.


No one. and I mean NO ONE that I have contacted (Advanced Auto Parts, O'Reiley's, Auto Zone, Kwik Lube, or Walmart) has the filter for the EcoDiesel. Only the dealers have it, it seems........So, one is sort of limited in that regard.......


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

dmwz71 said:


> I have only had one oil change (at 8000 miles) so far; I now have about 12,200 miles on it. I have filled the DEF once. The oil change was $150.00 (the cheapest I found, others quoted 175.00 and 210.00) and the DEF was $25.00 or so. I bought that at Wally World, that came to $35.91, which is $4.79/gallon. So...........so far I have spent about $186.00 on fluids and such.
> 
> I understand that the DEF can be bought a bit cheaper at the pumps of truck stops, so I might try that. WalMart is more convenient for me at home, though. On the road, it might be a good option to get the DEF at a truck stop.


I buy my DEF at Sam's for around $10 a box.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

dmwz71 said:


> No one. and I mean NO ONE that I have contacted (Advanced Auto Parts, O'Reiley's, Auto Zone, Kwik Lube, or Walmart) has the filter for the EcoDiesel. Only the dealers have it, it seems........So, one is sort of limited in that regard.......


Keep an eye on Geno's garage.

I buy all my Ram filters through them.

As far as oil changes, not sure what that truck holds, but my 6.7 takes 12 Quarts of Rotella. Add a $18.00 filter and I pay $20 labor to the shop. The total cost is less than $100 easy. Yours should be $15-20 less than that.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

X2 on the Eco diesel performance. I bought mine in August and replaced a 1500 4X4 Suburban. The burb was getting 8 mpg pulling my 24 mod-v to the coast from Austin and struggling to keep 75 mph. The Ram is averaging 15 mpg pulling the boat and sometimes I look down and am well over 80 mph, and you can hardly tell the boat is back there.

I am seeing similar numbers on mpg when not towing anything as referenced in the posts above. The cabin is also much more spacious than any Ford or Chevy 1/2 ton I have ridden in. I will be a Ram eco-diesel owner for life if the truck continues to perform this way and holds up maintenance wise over time.

For the record, I am 49 and have owned 4X4 chevy trucks or suburbans since I was 16. This Ram is a game changer in my opinion.


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

dmwz71 said:


> No one. and I mean NO ONE that I have contacted (Advanced Auto Parts, O'Reiley's, Auto Zone, Kwik Lube, or Walmart) has the filter for the EcoDiesel. Only the dealers have it, it seems........So, one is sort of limited in that regard.......


Try here
http://www.xtremediesel.com/afe-44-lf035-pro-guard-d2-oil-filter.aspx


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

DEF is at a pump at the truck station 3 miles off 146 on 225. Was 1.35 a gallon. Fill up


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Buc-ee's sells DEF $6 for a 2 gallon jug. 

Best I've see off the shelf.

:brew2:


----------



## lake&bay1 (Jul 16, 2010)

*ecodiesel*

If I'm in the area thats where i stop for cheap DEF.
Here in San Antonio I have been able to get an oil change at the local dealership for $115, not to bad


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

cornhusker said:


> buc-ee's sells def $6 for a 2 gallon jug.
> 
> Best i've see off the shelf.
> 
> :brew2:


blu def???


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> blu def???


 Blu is just a brand. Standard S DEF is what buc-ee's sells. Been running it in a 13 and a 15 cummins with no probblems.

:brew2:


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

If you don't mind my asking , what can you drive the loaded 4 X 4 out for ?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Paul Marx said:


> If you don't mind my asking , what can you drive the loaded 4 X 4 out for ?


 Awesome news.. ty


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> If you don't mind my asking , what can you drive the loaded 4 X 4 out for ?


I don't mind at all......Mine was loaded to the gills. As far as I can determine, the only thing that I did not get was the rear window defogger. It is a stand alone item, not part of any package, and I simply forgot to order it. Mine is a Laramie Longhorn EcoDiesel 4WD with the Rambox option and adjustable air suspension and all the stuff with the Longhorn package. The Longhorn package is to Rams what the King Ranch is to Fords. The sticker on mine was 61K+. My drive out was somewhat less due to some great discounts by River Oaks Chrysler Jeep.


----------

